# UPDATE time!!



## Fish Friend

well heres some more shots...the bettas and livebearer babys have gone  so its just the rainbows in the 10g now and the krib fry are still growing!! i have just bought some more plants for the 10 and 36g because i had trimmed the plants down but it looked bare 
enjoy:

36g:





10g:



With flash:



Random fish pics:
this is most probabily the best pic of the corys ive ever took!


----------



## Hamm35924

wow nice tanks and fish! my favorite is the first one.


----------



## bananas

thats a really cool setup ya got there


----------



## Georgia Peach

very nice!


----------



## Fish Friend

thnaks guys and gals


----------



## shev

Beautiful tank.

is that mondo grass? I've had amazing luck with that for a couple months now even though I've read its not even aquatic.


----------



## Fish Friend

lol whats mondo grass ??? all i havethats grassy/ferny is java fern and java moss?is it the grassy stuff disguising the filter in the 10g?? ps that would be the tank that the endlers would go in if i got some


----------



## shev

mondo grass is ophiopogon japonica. its a bog plant. I think this may be it.


















Just a heads up, mine did great for almost 2 months, then died off. also the neons may end up a snack for the angelfish.

lol, I dont have endlers.


----------



## goodie

Really nice layout! Nice amount of plants+open space. 



> also the neons may end up a snack for the angelfish.


+1


----------



## Lara

Looks like Pondo grass?? Pretty sure I have the name wrong but is something like that I think, Mondo grass isn't aquatic, at least I have a lot of it in my garden :lol: Again I love the background in that first tank! How did you do it?


----------



## Fish Friend

thanks...the angel has grown up with the from the very start..bit they are fully grown and he doesnt touch them  here is some other piccys:


----------



## Cichlid Man

I like your big tank, but I don't particulary love your small 10g one. Mybe more plants or something will give it some more life.


----------



## Guest

i love the ten gallon...


----------



## Fish Friend

lol thanks..my 10g has always been bland, i think its the sand that makes it turn out boring...


----------



## Jonno

is that a clown loach in the 3rd picture, because it will outgrow that tank, but nice tanks anyway


----------



## Meeocky

Looks nice! You inspired me. I'm thinking about setting up my 10gal with some left over sand and make a neon tetra tank.


----------



## Fish Friend

i want to basically just breed endlers in it until i get a bigger tank


----------



## Orbital

Nice setup.


----------



## Fish Friend

yesterday i finally got them!!! 2 males and 2 females, they are so cute, i just have to wait till the females get more preggers


----------



## Jonno

shouldn't you really have 4 females because if there anything like guppy's they will not leave the females alone


----------



## Fish Friend

Jonno said:


> shouldn't you really have 4 females because if there anything like guppy's they will not leave the females alone


females breed with themself!!!!! :-o lol...correct it matey


----------



## Jonno

opps sorry i was out of my head, but it should be 1 male to every 2 females


----------



## Fish Friend

my lfs said it doesnt matter..i asked them pacifically about that but they say that they dont pester ALL the time, i havent actually seen the courting yet, only once or twice when the male streched his fins out and runs around the female in circles lol


----------



## fishboy

what are those fish in the 10 gallon? In the 10 though nice mix of fake and real plants (i have that fake one in the corner of your tank, but it matches well)


----------

